# Autosteer missing in Autopilot base configuration



## Papyrus (Jul 17, 2019)

hi to everybody , i have a Model 3 AWD LR Autopilot base configuration with Software v9.0 2019.20.4.2 66625e9.
Autosteer function is not present when autopilot engage with double push down on the lever . i need a reset ?
thanks


----------



## iChris93 (Feb 3, 2017)

Did you enable it in the settings?


----------



## Frully (Aug 30, 2018)

Make sure it's enabled in autopilot settings.
Make sure it's calibrated (steering wheel top left will have a progress bar that wraps around it like a pie chart).
Make sure the grey steering wheel shows up while driving on roads with marked lane lines.
*then* you can enable autosteer.

If all of the above and you still can't activate, need to call service.


----------



## Papyrus (Jul 17, 2019)

iChris93 said:


> Did you enable it in the settings?





iChris93 said:


> Did you enable it in the settings?


no


----------



## Papyrus (Jul 17, 2019)

Frully said:


> Make sure it's enabled in autopilot settings.
> Make sure it's calibrated (steering wheel top left will have a progress bar that wraps around it like a pie chart).
> Make sure the grey steering wheel shows up while driving on roads with marked lane lines.
> *then* you can enable autosteer.
> ...


thank you


----------



## Frully (Aug 30, 2018)

Papyrus said:


> thank you


You're welcome, and welcome to the forum! ENJOY!


----------



## Papyrus (Jul 17, 2019)

update: i spoke with Tesla service and the feature it's not present because when ordering it was not yet available in auto pilot , base configuration ; and so i just have the cruise control only .


----------

